# Non stop PMS (almost)



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey everyone. I've always suffered from PMS with cramps and REALLY sore boobs for about 4-5 days before my period but the last few months I've been finding that they're getting sore and I'm getting crampy by day 8 or 9 of my cycle. So by the time my period is over I get about 5 days before I start the whole sore boobs and cramps again and it's making me miserable. When I say sore boobs I'm talking swollen (by at least a whole bra size) don't you DARE come anywhere near me have to wear a bra to bed agony. My doctor checked my hormone levels and it came back fine so he told me not to worry (yeah, thanks). Any idea's or is there something I can do to go back to how it was before? (which sucked but compared to this was heaven!)


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Screamer.This is just a thought but, maybe you could try taking Vit E.I have fibrocystic breasts so they hurt a lot of the time, unless I take Vit E everyday. Caffeine also makes the problem worse.It may not be exactly the same thing as you're experiencing but maybe you could give it a try.I take 800 I.U.'s a day. Another thing that helped me with symptoms of PMS was Evening Primrose Oil. Hope you can get some relief.Jeanne xo


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you Jeanne. I might head into the Vitamin store today and grab some. I just wish a doctor would listen to me about it not being usual for me!!







Caffiene I don't have much of bar one coffee in the morning (any more than that and my IBS kicks me in the behind....literally!). I'm sorry you have fibrocystic breasts, that must be awful. When boobs are sore they ALWAYS seem to be in the way of everything


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you thought about birth control pills? Loestrin 24 Fe is my best friend.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you know if your doctor checked your prolactin levels? Prolactin is the hormone that plays a role in lactation and other breast things. If this is off you can get weird symptoms I believe. I'm just starting to learn about these hormones because they are testing me to see if I have pituitary problems. Might want to check into that. Just a thought. I hope things get better for you because sore boobs suck!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

megflyin, no I can't take the pill. For some reason they ALL make my IBS D a thousand times worse. I wish I could though, it would make life a lot easier sometimes.Honugirl, thanks! I'll ask him if it got checked when I got my last blood test done. I know he did a full blood count and also checked my thyroid but not sure on my pituitary gland or prolactin. It'll have to wait a bit. I just got word this morning that Mr Screams is earning a couple of hundred dollars too much a year for us to keep claiming Dr's appointments and prescriptions on medicare so we're going to be very broke for a while


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Awww, that stinks Screamer on the medicare thing!Hopefully you'll figure out what's wrong.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

That's really interesting that all birth control pills make ur IBS D worse. I didn't get IBS until a few months AFTER I started taking the pill and I've often wondered if it was the cause. I wish they would do more research on this.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yup Honu, but I'm grateful we at least have medicare here. If I lived in the states I'd have no hope!! Megflyin, it took a few different brands for me to pick up that by about the start of week 2 of any of the pills I was getting horrible burning stomach cramps and D, just like I always do in the days leading up to my period. I guess it's possible that the pill is affecting your belly. The only real way to tell is to probably come off it and see if you get better. If you do you can always go back on it and see if your IBS comes back again (and if it does just steer clear of the pill! Or any hormone therapy/additives etc at all. I have to







)


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I went to the dr. complaining of sore boobs- very very painful ones- he wanted me to take motrin all the time- yeah right and kill other parts of me... so i got taking evening primrose oil- 2-3 times a day- wow, in just two days boobs were not sore. i love that stuff. it is defenitly wortyh tryingbest wisheslori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I found eating some sunflower seeds, almonds and brazil nuts helped me as I'm going through what you are going through now - 5 day break before the whole thing starts again - some months I've not even had a 5 day break and it's just gone from one period to another and it sucks.


----------

